
Official PHP site will have a new design - Tomek_
http://prototype.php.net/
======
TamDenholm
Looks good. This was really needed IMO. The current site, while perfectly
functional, is just ugly and keeping it fresh might help a little with PHP's
recent reputation with being quite uncool, because, lets face it, sometimes
looks are important.

------
leftnode
The biggest thing php.net needs is moderation on the comments. There are some
10+ year old comments that are just wrong now. Cleaning that up and moderating
a comment before it is posted would be great.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I find them very useful in a "Don't Do What Donny Don't Does" way.

------
brador
NOT SURE.

I visit PHP.net around 20 times a day according to my stats. It's the single
most efficient website I know for getting what I need, fast. I do not need
more white space on that site. It would not improve my user experience.

~~~
badclient
Really hope they don't touch the docs.

~~~
maxer
I think some of the docs should be better structured in terms of seo as some
of the deprecated functions index higher in google than the currently
supported classes/methods

that's my only gripe

------
elisee
Looks a lot less dated than the other one so good job on that front.

Not sure if anyone working on the design / copy is reading this, but I'm
wondering why they felt compelled to add "popular" to "PHP is a popular
general-purpose scripting language [...]".

Should people use or be interested in PHP because it's popular? How is this a
differentiating feature worth mentioning in the first sentence introducing
PHP? (Genuine question, I'm not saying it's wrong for them to call it so)

Also, titling a section "PECL + PEAR" is useless if you don't already know
what they are. Why not call it "Extensions & Libraries" or something similarly
descriptive and let the acronyms be introduced in the description?

~~~
pestaa
If you think about it, PHP's biggest strenght is its ecosystem right now,
which comes from popularity.

------
kingofspain
I quite like it. I don't think it's too bad as a standalone site but compared
the previous one, it's _amazing_.

I do like the documentation menu. Similar to the way Codeigniter does it.

~~~
romaniv
The menu completely fails to work without JavaScript. Is it really that
difficult to design things properly and provide a graceful fallback?

~~~
kingofspain
I hadn't noticed that. Not sure why they can't have the href point to the docs
page and use JS to show the fancy menu if enabled.

Then again, this is still a prototype. Hopefully someone will fix this before
switching over.

------
cletus
I think it looks great.

My only comment is: put the class synopses (?) in a fixed width font (like
they are. In the detail section). It looks odd this way.

+1 for being completely usable on my iPad and not breaking the back button
while all still being quite snappy.

FWIW I have no issue with the green. Good work, guys.

------
ck2
Make all the green parts blue and I can accept it.

Green is terrible.

Plus my elePHPant would seem strange in green.

~~~
EToS
Yeh green be the least compatible colour in existence

~~~
hieronymusN
And yet, most of the world is green.

~~~
sebphfx
the light green fits but not the one on top.

~~~
tjpick
pretty sure that's just a dev banner

------
hm2k
This new design has been around for quite a while...

Have you seen PEAR2? <http://pear2.php.net/>

------
ThePinion
I recall using this design a year or so ago.. and I was really hoping they'd
change some things about it (mainly the ugly green everywhere..) Unfortunately
that's not the case.. Functionally the site is better than the current design
though!.. Right?

------
agumonkey
Wrong redesign IMHO. It's kinda like the new Google thing, better aesthetic
proportions , whitespace and shit.. but loss in density and habits. I'd vote
for something less bold and more derivative and small step and :loop:

------
simondlr
About time! Still needs some changes here and there, but it is on the right
track.

------
jmilkbal
The Wayback machine shows me that the current design is nearly 11 years old.

<http://web.archive.org/web/20010401091809/http://php.net/>

------
netlemurde
I don't like it. IMO the colors are really off.

------
fsniper
Looking good. Seems like the underlying code is the same. Only an aesthetic
change. But the search may be a bit changed..

------
Wab
It's been around for ages already - for those who stumble on to the settings
part of the site. It takes some time to get use to, but overall I like that
they have gone from 90's to 20's era.

------
LeafStorm
I am not a very big fan of the gigantic fold-out navigation bar.

------
ten7
Should've hired an actual UX and/or Interactive Designer to do the redesign
and not leave it in the hands of us developers (again). Hope there are further
improvements!

------
alttag
My thoughts:

* The animation (click 'Documentation') is too slow. As likely the most visited link, this needs to be instantaneous.

* The top bar takes too much vertical space.

------
romaniv
It does look better than the current site, but does it really need that bar of
images at the top of the page?

------
gee_totes
But the current website fits PHP code so well! Both are really ugly to look
at!

------
dguaraglia
Now, if only they improved the language next...

------
factorialboy
7 years overdue. Better than the old design.

------
bilban
More repulsive than what's already there.

------
g3orge
yes. I think it was the time.

------
daGrevis
Just don't!

------
malux85
OH GOD MY EYES

Horrible, too cluttered.

------
EToS
I really like the new design, but as a PHP developer now using Python... the
boat has sailed on making the language better, and more appealing with better
designed sites.

<?=exit(1);?>

~~~
mnazim
I am a Python developer who started with PHP.

PHP has it's place and will have for the foreseeable future. Very low entry
bar, huge available workforce, Wordpress and other CMS(and an astronomical
number of available plugins and themes) being the main reasons.

Most of the web sites will work fine with a combination Wordpres, some plugins
and a readily available themes. Wordpress may not be elegant internally, but
it just works and that's what 90% of people need.

My only gripe with PHP is that it's very easy to make a mess out of
it(compared to other languages) but then no programming language, no matter
how elegant, can save the developer from himself.

